# wtb: bloodroot blade



## karloevaristo

anyone willing to loan a bloodroot? located in orange county i have a fujiwara terayasu nashiji gyuto, kurosaki r2, konosuke hd, carter blue if you want to try out any of those.. pm me if anyone's willing.. thanks!

Karlo


----------



## karloevaristo

or a maumasi


----------

